# Putting a "possum light" on your 22



## Magus

The Materials+2 self tapping wood screws.

http://www.dhgate.com/product/wholesale-5pcs-flat-bottom-weaver-rail-mount/76669662.html

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/13...eman-vertical-split-rings-weaver-style-medium

http://www.harborfreight.com/na-69111.html

I have one on my AK that's stood up to several hundred rounds.actually I want to see how long it lives. Just make sure the light has a diameter of +- .025 of one inch. on a 22 it should last forever!


----------



## zimmy

*Possum light*

Hey Magnus, great idea and thanks for the links! Where did you mount the bracket, using wood screws it sounds like on the front stock. Got any photos of your project?


----------



## HardCider

Now you can be a possum's worst nightmare


----------



## LincTex

You can buy the brackets on ebay that clamp right onto the barrel, no wood screws required.


----------



## Magus

I know. but most of us have this stuff laying around in our junk drawers.



zimmy said:


> Hey Magnus, great idea and thanks for the links! Where did you mount the bracket, using wood screws it sounds like on the front stock. Got any photos of your project?


Front forearm on the right side near the rear. I neglected to mention I put a couple of drops pf Gorilla glue under it too as those screws were only .025 long. I'm working up one for a plastic [polymer?] stock. if I get it done before I forget I'll post a pic of that. I'm also figuring out a way to put a red/green filter on it, but that means a trip to hobby lobby and I hate to drive.


----------



## hiwall

Some states have very strict laws pertaining to lights on guns used for the taking of wild animals. 
As far as I know none have laws regulating the use of lights for the taking of humans.


----------



## hashbrown

My womans holds the possum light.


----------



## Magus

hiwall said:


> Some states have very strict laws pertaining to lights on guns used for the taking of wild animals.
> As far as I know none have laws regulating the use of lights for the taking of humans.


I'm used to hunting my own property.anyone but me and mine out there at 3:00AM is trespassing and subject to being violated.


----------



## Caribou

Magus said:


> I'm used to hunting my own property.anyone but me and mine out there at 3:00AM is trespassing and subject to being violated.


I may have driven past your place recently. The sign read NO TRESPASSING violators will be violated. The ugly ones will just be shot.:dunno:


----------



## LincTex




----------



## hashbrown

My ole bulldog has laser beam eyes, so for most of our possum hunting adventures we leave the light at home.


----------



## Sentry18

If I want to eat possum or other small woodland creatures I will go to McDonalds and order some chicken nuggets.


----------



## camo2460

Sentry18 said:


> If I want to eat possum or other small woodland creatures I will go to McDonalds and order some chicken nuggets.


Sentry, that's just wrong. LMAO


----------



## hashbrown

Sentry18 said:


> If I want to eat possum or other small woodland creatures I will go to McDonalds and order some chicken nuggets.


I would eat a possums nuggets before I ate one of the chicken variety nuggets from McDonalds! :eyebulge:


----------



## LincTex

camo2460 said:


> Sentry, that's just wrong. LMAO


But, very funny!

Anyone who has ever read how MSM meat products are processed will really not want any part of those products any more 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanically_separated_meat

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_slime

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_meat_recovery


----------



## Magus

Ever look into what's in that "starter feed"
You have four week old chickens that weigh ten pounds.
Lots of that sh1t won't "cook out" either.
And people wonder why little Johnny weighs 300 pounds at 10 years old 
or little Suzie has perfect D cup breasts at 12..


----------



## LincTex

Magus said:


> Ever look into what's in that "starter feed"
> You have four week old chickens that weigh ten pounds.
> Lots of that sh1t won't "cook out" either.


I never have seen a 10lb chicken at 4 weeks.... but nearly all "mainstream" marketed meats have a lot of stuff that "won't cook out" and we shouldn't be eating, either...

What also scares me is all the pharmaceuticals in the streams and rivers in this country... a lot of that stuff leaves the body through the kidneys without being metabolized AT ALL

http://www.americanrivers.org/initiatives/pollution/pharmaceuticals/

http://www.caryinstitute.org/newsroom/streams-stressed-pharmaceutical-pollution


> Lead author Dr. Emma Rosi-Marshall, a scientist at the Cary Institute of Ecosystem Studies, comments: "Pharmaceutical pollution is now detected in waters throughout the world. Causes include aging infrastructure, sewage overflows, and agricultural runoff. Even when waste water makes it to sewage treatment facilities, they aren't equipped to remove pharmaceuticals. As a result, our streams and rivers are exposed to a cocktail of synthetic compounds, from stimulants and antibiotics to analgesics and antihistamines."


.... and hormones, and pain killers, and....


----------



## Magus

Exactly. that big mac is a meat flavored pharmacy.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> I never have seen a 10lb chicken at 4 weeks.... but nearly all "mainstream" marketed meats have a lot of stuff that "won't cook out" and we shouldn't be eating, either...
> 
> What also scares me is all the pharmaceuticals in the streams and rivers in this country... a lot of that stuff leaves the body through the kidneys without being metabolized AT ALL
> 
> http://www.americanrivers.org/initiatives/pollution/pharmaceuticals/
> 
> http://www.caryinstitute.org/newsroom/streams-stressed-pharmaceutical-pollution
> .... and hormones, and pain killers, and....


That's why we're so grateful having a spring that comes out of the bedrock and I covered it so that animals, bugs or herbicides (from timber company) don't get directly into the spring water.


----------



## Magus

Have you thought of building a cistern or "well house" for it?


----------



## Outpost

Magus said:


> Ever look into what's in that "starter feed"
> You have four week old chickens that weigh ten pounds.
> Lots of that sh1t won't "cook out" either.
> And people wonder why little Johnny weighs 300 pounds at 10 years old
> or little Suzie has perfect D cup breasts at 12..


...as well as what amounts to a cancer epidemic and wide-spread coronary artery disease......


----------



## Viking

Magus said:


> Have you thought of building a cistern or "well house" for it?


Built a 1,100 gallon cistern at the top of the property that has a manhole cover that's got to weigh over 300 lbs. I've thought about building a small shed for "animal observation" (or man doghouse),on top of it.


----------

